# Can anyone review the Outdoor Edge Swingblade for me?



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*ttt*

No one has tried it??? Hard to believe...

Carter


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i've got it. seems to work pretty good for me. bought two of them gave one to my brother in law and he likes his also..


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Thanks.*

I got one. After I use it for the first time skinning, I'll leave a detailed review. So far, I like it. Very sharp, excellent machining and locking mechanism. Comfortable. The grip seems to be slip-free.

Carter


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*I have 1 & it's the best hunting knife i have ever had in my pack.*


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I love mine!

They make a great product at Outdoor Edge. :thumbs_up


----------

